# Best bow $400.00 and under



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok Ive killed bucks with my rifle and muzzy now I want to test myself with a bow. I'm not looking to spend a ton to get into it right now. It may turn out that way in the end but for now I just want to find a decent bow either used or new for $400.00 or under fully loaded. 

Shoot me some ideas guys what should I be looking for.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Bo0YaA said:


> Ok Ive killed bucks with my rifle and muzzy now I want to test myself with a bow. I'm not looking to spend a ton to get into it right now. It may turn out that way in the end but for now I just want to find a decent bow either used or new for $400.00 or under fully loaded.
> 
> Shoot me some ideas guys what should I be looking for.


I will assume that you would like to get a compound bow.

Mission Craze: Base price $300, giving you $100 to load it up with accessories. If you choose the accessories carefully you could come under your $400 budget. Scheel's in Sandy has them for about a $30 discount. I bought one at Wild Arrow in Centerville... paid full retail, but the staff there was extremely helpful. You should plan to buy a arrow rest (one option is a Whisker Bisquit), a sight (various options in a wide price range), and a release (various options over a price range), Optional items would be a and some kind of quiver (almost mandatory, bow-mounted or separate quiver, in various price ranges,) string stop and a stabilizer. Including a string stop and a stabilizer would probably put you over budget. If you do want to buy a string stop and stabilizer you can save a few dollars by buying from companies that make inexpensive accessories. A soft case would also be nice, but with the rest of the accessories it will definitely put you over budget.

The Craze is a very short bow, which would be good for use in a hunting blind or other confined space, and it is quite light, so it is easy to carry. If you are interested mainly in shooting targets then a longer bow would be better.

Mission Riot: Base price $400, basically similar to the Craze, but with 3" more axle-to-axle distance and with a string stop included. This one would probably put you a little over budget.

The advantage of these bows is the incredible adjustment range for both draw length and draw poundage. They are marketed mainly as youth bows, but they are perfectly suitable for adults as well, that is unless you want a draw weight over 70 pounds or a draw length over 30". That would cover the needs of most adults

You will also need to buy some arrows. You could get started with six arrows or so. Arrows are surprisingly expensive. This might actually put you a bit over budget, but not too far over if you shop carefully for the other accessories.

The Craze gets consistently good reviews. There are some other similar bows from other companies, but the Craze seems to be the most popular. If you want to get a different bow later you can probably sell your Craze without loosing too much, but really, you may just want to stick with it forever.

My cousin used to work as an archery salesman at a major sporting goods store and is very knowledgeable. He shot my Craze and was very complimentary of the bow, saying it is a smooth shooter.

By the way, I also bought a lefty version for my wife.

One last comment: If you get a compound bow you should plan to not shoot "fingers" style release or "instinctive" style aiming. Compound bows tend to bind the fingers if you shoot fingers style, so you will need a release, and instinctive aiming seems to be used more by recurve shooters than compound bow shooters, so you should plan to get a sight. They also need an arrow rest, so you should consider these three items to be pretty much mandatory for your kit. You can prioritize the other items according to your desires and budget.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Massman, I do plan on going with a compound and have used a release in the past and plan on doing so with this bow. I got pretty good with my recurve as a boy but I know my limits as an adult lol. I see that the Craze has a IBO of 306 vs the 330 of some of the other bows Ive looked at. How much difference if any will that make? I will be shooting a lot at targets but only to prepare for the real thing so I want a happy medium of target vs hunting bow.


----------



## rooster96 (Oct 25, 2013)

It's a little out of your price range but the pse drive is on to look at ibo is 320 ish and sells for 500 I was really impressed with this one


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I just picked up a PSE Stinger a couple months ago. Cabela's had it on sale for $270 plus I had a $20 off coupon. It was too cheap to pass up. I was skeptical til I shot it. It is a really nice little bow. It took me all of 2 arrows to paper tune. I think it's 314 FPS or something like that. I was also looking at the Brute, but it was $100 more and only got me about 4 additional FPS.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I know that Sportsmans Warehouse had the Bear Legion for $370 on clearance in a Ready to Hunt package. My buddy picked one up and has been quite impressed with it.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought the PSE Stinger as well a couple of years ago, and it shoots quite well.
Been happy with it for what I do.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Bo0YaA said:


> ... I see that the Craze has a IBO of 306 vs the 330 of some of the other bows Ive looked at. How much difference if any will that make? ....


I am no expert, but it is my understanding that most any modern bow can shoot an arrow for a complete pass through on a deer. If so, then the main advantage of speed is likely to be a slightly flatter trajectory and therefore a slightly longer range capability. As for me, I don't think I would be able to shoot accurately enough to take advantage of extra range.

Also, keep in mind that the specified speed is not likely to be reached except at maximum possible poundage and maximum possible draw length. Some bow shops have a chronograph, so you can measure the speed at your draw length and draw poundage.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's a fairly complete review of the Craze.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=pPdxaCqocFJYdb0rypdbVA&bvm=bv.56643336,d.aWc

The review includes arrow speeds for 70 lb., 50 lb., 45 lb. and 40 lb. Other than the 70 lb. draw weight (draw length 30") it does not specify the draw length at the other poundages.

The IBO speed measured in the test was 305 fps, very close to the advertised value of 306 fps. Considering that there is a little bit of experimental uncertainty in the draw weight and draw length one can consider the agreement between measured performance and advertized performance to be virtually perfect. This was at 70 lb. draw weight with a draw length of 30" and an arrow mass of 350 grain.

With an arrow of 325 grain and an unspecified draw length the speed was 195, 187, and 176 fps for draw weights of 50, 45, and 40 lb. respectively.

Other arrow weights were also tested for the above conditions. You can look up the results.

General comments I have read about faster bows (e.g. 330 fps) is that speed is generally gained at the expense of increased harshness in the shooting qualities. Also, in gaining the huge adjustment range of the Craze you give up a little bit on the maximum arrow speed.

One thing to consider, regardless of what you decide to buy, is that many deer have been taken with recurve bows in the 40-50 pound range, and a compound bow of comparable poundage is a lot faster than a recurve.


----------



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a PSE Stinger 3G and love it got it all set up for $350 and my wife has a Mission Craze its awesome also all set up for $420.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great info guys, thanks a ton!


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a diamond outlaw rak package and it's usually 560 ish , I love this bow and it served me well. Just FYI if your crazy enough to wait for blac Friday sales I believe sportsmans has it for 420


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Bear bows seem pretty good for the price


----------



## bigwasatch3point (Jun 30, 2013)

Check out ksl , you'd be surprised at some of the deals.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Look at this website www.huntersfriend.com. Really affordable and loads you up with everything you want or need.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

bigwasatch3point said:


> Check out ksl , you'd be surprised at some of the deals.


I've been checking KSL and have seen several packages that looked appealing. Problem is, i have no idea if its a good bow, bad bow, 3 yrs old, 10 yrs old, average price , high price etc. lol.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Bo0YaA said:


> I've been checking KSL and have seen several packages that looked appealing. Problem is, i have no idea if its a good bow, bad bow, 3 yrs old, 10 yrs old, average price , high price etc. lol.


Check the prices against similar items that have sold on ebay. That will give you a reasonable idea of the market price.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Archerytalk.com has the best bow classifieds. I find that a lot of KSL bows are a little bit more expensive than on AT, so I usually check KSL prices against AT prices and ebay.


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

If I were you I would go to Cabelas and Scheels and test out a few, get a feel for what is out there. Figure out your draw length and poundage that you feel comfortable with. I'm particular to Prime and Hoyt. I have owned a Fred Bear as well. You can get a new Fred Bear set up for under $400 with a 75% let off. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Bear...cts&Ntt=bear&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------

